# Hey Ken is this complete Bunk ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.metrogun.com/

You buy one & let me know or try it ok 

I'd feel like a even a bigger idiot than I am with one of these ???


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Hahaha, You know how many actual idiots willll buy one of these and think they can shoot 100 yards because their barrel is about half that? I would lmao if i ever saw one of those, could you imagine trying to hunt the ditch parrots in their unnatural habitat with that thing in your truck? 28" bbl + 36 = 64" BBL. :sniper:

*METRO GUN*

:withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

These actually do work and are much quieter than a normal shotgun barrel.

...although I think I'd rather be loud and not have to look like an idiot! :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The thing is though, would you look rather look like an idiot if you could hunt geese in a metro area that you couldn't hunt before??? This does not apply to you Nodaks, the metro goose population in Mpls/St. Paul needs to be controlled and this may be a reasonable option. Besides, imagine the massive sighting plane that you would have with that unit!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

how much bull is that, they show a dead deer right next to a box of "Polyshok" after a little research i learned that Polyshok is plastic BB's designed to stun people like those bean bag rounds you see on the discovery channel. now i doubt that the guy shocked the deer into submission. And if thats not enough they show a guy popping out of a hay bale blind, with this gun extention that is obviously WAY too big to fit inside. i guess the idea is that the birds wont notice the giant black thing sticking out of the bale of hay. oh well, theres a sucker born every minute.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Here is another use for these guns.

http://www.startribune.com/stories/531/4620764.html


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The Star Tribune has featured many articles about these gun barrels. One of the author's friends modified his barrel like that so he could shoot crows closer to houses. Now they regularly use them for geese, and as you saw in that article, deer. They are very quiet, so they can be used without disturbing people. I may need to invest in one, population growth is killing my hunting possibilities by my house. My friend and I got the cops called on us several times last year. I guess people don't like playing outside with their kids with geese falling from the sky. :huh:

YUPPIES
:withstupid:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The sales pitch in using this barrel extension is to reduce the sound. Most people think it's going to be similar to a silencer, not so! The shotgun you put this on will become so unwieldy that any gain from the reduced report from the shotgun will cancel this out for any type of shotgunning in my opinion. When they talk about subsonic loads with a muzzle velocity of 850 fps being fairly close to a load doing 1145 fps is just asinine! There is a big difference, you have to double your lead with subsonic ammo. If your going to shoot geese over decoys where they are hanging there like a balloon on the end of a string then this would work for this monstrosity. Any other type of shotgunning you would be far better off using a smaller gauge to reduce the sound, plus, with a decent barrel length you would have a much more responsive firearm in your hands for the job!

Bob A.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I had the chance to shoot one last year at Rice Creeks shotgun fair in Little Falls, they are much quieter than a normal shotgun and I was shooting standard trap rounds, the biggest problem I had is that they sounded like a blooper round and I wanted to check to see if the wad cleared. It looks like quiet guns will be there this year also, he always seems to guns to try out (14th annual Rice Creek Shotgun Fair April 22,23 Little Falls, MN)


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I really don't thik that those would be worthit. Imagine how hard those would be to swing correctly. It just would not work. Those are just a complete pieces of Sh*t :beer:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Just curious. How many of the posters have tried this item?

Pete


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

A friend of mine from Kentucky bought one for hunting crows. He said it was a miserable crippler because you could never get that long barrel moving fast enough to get a shot off, it was just way to slow. He threw the "Metro Barrel" in a road ditch before the end of the day! True story!

Bob A.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Fetch lives on.................


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Tiger that is one of the uses for poly shock ammo. They also come in slug form that is designed to break up when it strikes something hard to reduce ricochet hazards. These slugs are designed to penatrate something (soft) like the body of a deer. They are mainly designed to be used by police departments in their shotguns for deadly force and to minimize the risk of doing damage to any other citizens and property


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

i think you could take the barrel extension and just beat the animal to death with it befour you would shoot with it


----------

